# How to change the color of Outlook Inbox sub-folders



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Is it possible to change the color or font of the Inbox sub-folders in Outlook 2003? I'm doubtful, but I just wanted to ask around to be sure.

I checked the Microsoft site and it said this:

*From within Microsoft Outlook, you cannot change the colors of the major components such as the Outlook Bar, folders banner, and so on. *

Thank you in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

You can change the color of all messages in a folder as well as the font used to display them in the folder list. Click on the folder in question, then go to Tools / Organize / Using Colors. Is that what you wanted? Or did you need a more global option?


----------



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Was thinking more of the folders, not the messages inside.

But thank you for the reply.


----------

